# My Ternetzi Shoal



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No permission to see the pics. I WANT TO SEE THE PICS DUDE


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

worked for me

YOU









MAd


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

*&[email protected]&#!! Hate free website hosting. Apologize for the delay. If your having difficulties with the first link goto my pic gallery at
*
http://www.pbase.com/pacificpiranhas/galleries*


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice HollyWood! Hows the shoal compared to other pygo shoals.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!! I feel much better now :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice arnold, I see what you meant about being on the slim side, I can see ribs on the front one it the middle pic


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet a tern shoal..don't see that too often..


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pics!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Mpower,

The ternetzi was the last pygo to complete my set. They are by far the best shoal I have owned. As far as eating habits they are complete pigs.

Nate,

They are eating well and are fed daily to increase bulk. Its a shame to see them that way. But now they are in good hands.

Notice the different body shape. I love the chop top profile!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

very nice man, keep us posted on them, would be really nice to see a comaprission pic 10 years down the road, lol, would be freaking huge!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome Terns!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how much did you buy them for?? i want one


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish, you beat me to a ternetzi schoal.








wes


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very beautiful shoal, I would like to get a yellow natt.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Cool Pictures!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I seen these Terns in person, and all I have to say is BADASS!!! Arnold is the only one I know that has a shoal of Terns. Nice shape, good bulldog heads, and nice colors!! If they ever breed let me know man!!!


----------

